
Google and Amazon are slowly killing the gadget as we know it - walterbell
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-iphone-vs-web-services-2016-6
======
SixSigma
Aka Software is Eating the World.

[http://www.wsj.com/articles/SB100014240531119034809045765122...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/SB10001424053111903480904576512250915629460)

